# Cheap Name Card & Stamp Maker



## henryacl (Oct 23, 2012)

We offer the express services for name card and stamps.
Same day order, same day collection
No GST

Please visit our website for more information

mmoonbeam dot com

We are located at Hougang Ave 5.
Please contact 8168 4023 on 24/7.


----------

